# Lanzichenecco



## dewill

Ci scrive una persona dicendo che il significato di Lanzichenecco è 'servo della gleba'.
Secondo me è errato chiamare i lanzichenecchi servi della gleba che è termine usato per descrivere alcuni aspetti interni e caratteristici della società feudale.
Ho qui una nota al capitolo 29 dei Promessi Sposi (ed. Paravia curata dal prof Giuseppe Petronio) che dice: "...deriva probabilmente da Lanz (lancia) e Knecht (servo)"


----------



## francisgranada

Non conosco questa parola nell'italiano, ma secondo me deriva dal tedesco "Landsknecht_" (__Land _terra/paese e _Knecht _servitore).


----------



## dewill

E' un sostantivo italiano che trae origine da un arcaico dialetto germanico almeno così pare.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho capito. Volevo solo dire che, secondo me, la intera parola "lanzichenecco" viene dal tedesco (o dialetto germanico), e quindi non solo la seconda parte (chenecco da _Knecht_) ma anche quella prima (lanzi da _Lands_).


----------



## violadaprile

Landsknecht da Lands=terra e Knecht=servitore.
Nel medioevo i servi della gleba si potevano affrancare migrando in città (se ci riuscivano), firmando per il servizio militare o entrando in monastero.
La discussione relativa è qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1100406&page=2

Come ho spiegato, si trattava di un esempio per illustrare i cambiamenti morfologici delle parole che entravano nella lingua italiana da altre lingue.
Ma non si tratta affatto di "termine usato per descrivere alcuni aspetti interni e caratteristici della società feudale" in quanto riguardava circa tutta l'Europa, circa i quattro quinti delle popolazioni (dico a spanne) e periodi durati secoli.
Di interno e caratteristico ci vedo poco.

Se vuoi vedere questo link ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landsknecht), non conferma la mia traduzione ma sicuramente disconferma la tua. Posso dare per buona l'origine, attribuita a Peter von Hagenbach, con il senso di mercenari delle terre basse in contrapposizione a quelli Svizzeri (che, quelli sì, sono oggi preposti alla guardia vaticana). Ma non era proprio, o anche, la definizione di mercenari che rifiutavi?

Peraltro, posta la mia intenzione che non era sicuramente offensiva, mi dispiace che tu te la sia tanto presa.


----------



## pizzi

Guardate qui, come da regole del forum :

http://www.etimo.it/?term=lanzichenecco&find=Cerca


----------



## dewill

Ho capito, tuttavia tutti i termini linguistici derivano da altri.
Tra l'altro Lanzichenecco come fa a derivare da una lingua che nel 15mo secolo non esisteva ancora?
Francis, stai citando termini del tedesco moderno, lingua sconosciuta alla nascita dei Lanzichenecchi.

Cara Viola, non capisco per quale cosa dovrei 'prendermela'.
Soltanto contesto il significato: Lanzichenecco=servo della gleba.


----------



## violadaprile

Nel 15^ secolo non esisteva ??
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letteratura_tedesca
partiamo mi pare dall'ottavo secolo
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letteratura_tedesca#Tardo_Medioevo_.281250-1500.29
Però basta, non rispondo più.

Molto bene, se non te l'eri presa ho capito male io 
Meglio così


----------



## francisgranada

dewill said:


> ...Francis, stai citando termini del tedesco moderno, lingua sconosciuta alla nascita dei Lanzichenecchi.



Siamo sul forum solo italiano, quindi non credo che sia giusto trattare qui dettagliatamente l'etimoligia e le varianti tedesche e "pre-tedesche" del termine in questione. Comunque, la sostanza del mio post è che si tratta d'un termine germanico e non d'una parola composta italiana da elementi "lancia" e "knecht". Infine, anche qui  si presuppone l'origine tedesca.


----------



## Anja.Ann

dewill said:


> Ci scrive una persona dicendo che il significato di Lanzichenecco è 'servo della gleba'.
> Secondo me è errato chiamare i lanzichenecchi servi della gleba che è termine usato per descrivere alcuni aspetti interni e caratteristici della società feudale.
> Ho qui una nota al capitolo 29 dei Promessi Sposi (ed. Paravia curata dal prof Giuseppe Petronio) che dice: "...deriva probabilmente da Lanz (lancia) e Knecht (servo)"



Ciao a tutti 

Mi rifaccio al link postato di Pizzi (ciao, Piz ): con "Land" come "Paese" i "servi della _gleba_" si trasformano in "servi/servitori del _Paese_" ... del resto i lanzichenecchi erano soldati ... e usavano la "lanzichenecca"


----------



## dewill

Viola,
No non esisteva il tedesco moderno, quello di oggi, che ha iniziato a diffondersi faticosamente dal 1500. Tu non hai la più pallida idea di come fossero all'epoca gli stati tedeschi.
Nessuna pallida idea.



francisgranada said:


> Siamo sul forum solo italiano, quindi non credo che sia giusto trattare qui dettagliatamente l'etimoligia e le varianti tedesche e "pre-tedesche" del termine in questione. Comunque, la sostanza del mio post è che si tratta d'un termine germanico e non d'una parola composta italiana da elementi "lancia" e "knecht". Infine, anche qui  si presuppone l'origine tedesca.



Hai ragione, la domanda è questa: di fronte alla parola lanzichenecco pensi ad un servo della gleba oppure ad un soldato di ventura?


----------



## francisgranada

dewill said:


> ... la domanda è questa: di fronte alla parola lanzichenecco pensi ad un servo della gleba oppure ad un soldato di ventura?



Purtroppo non sono un esperto in queste cose, ma in due dizionari bilingui ho trovato la definizione corrispondente a "soldato mercenario".


----------



## violadaprile

Chiedo scusa,  dewill non ti sei offeso ma reagisci piuttosto male 
IO "ho" una pallida idea, avendo studiato lingua e letteratura tedesca.
E del resto il termine gli italiani non se lo sono inventati, da qualche parte lo hanno preso.

Adesso devi decidere se sostenere la tesi che 1) i lanzichenecchi non sono servi della gleba, oppure che 2) i lanzichenecchi non sono soldati mercenari (sicuramente non soldati di ventura, per favore ricontrolla i link che ti ho dato), oppure che 3) il termine tedesco (lingua inesistente all'epoca) deriva dall'italiano.

Quanto alla lanzichenecca, bisogna vedere se nasce da solo o come derivato dall'uso che i lanzichenecchi ne facevano.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Per l'amico Treccani la "lanzichenecca" deriva da "lanzichenecco" ... forse il link nel mio post precedente non funzionava ... "qui"


----------



## violadaprile

Si si scusa, avevo visto. Era solo per precisare anche qui che il termine lanzichenecca non risolve il problema


----------



## dewill

Si, Francis, non ho dubbi su questo, i Lanzichenecchi erano mercenari e la parola servo è da intendersi nella sua accezione la più nobile. Come il Presidente che si rivolge al suo popolo in qualità di servitore dello stesso. Come il poliziotto al servizio del cittadino, il militare al servizio del paese. A me, il definire i Lanzichenecchi 'servi della gleba' appare come cosa stranissima ed estremamente curiosa. Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Dewill, 

La tua ultima osservazione non si discosta molto dall'interpretazione che si può ricavare dall'etimo della parola (vedi post di Piz # 6 e mio successivo "rilancio" al # 10)  
Forse la persona a cui ti riferisci esprimeva un'impressione personale e non intendeva dare una definizione del termine "lanzichenecchi" ...


----------



## dewill

Anja, si tu sei quella della Treccani. Il tuo è stato qui l'intervento più costruttivo: 'alcuni hanno confuso Lanz con Lands'. A me non interessa l'origine del nome Lanzichenecchi anche perchè gli storici che ho consultato, pur propendendo per 'lancia' non lo affermano con certezza; dunque parlano di incerta origine del termine. I servi della gleba: in quasi tutti gli eserciti una cospiqua aliquota del materiale umano appartiene alle classi più disagiate, tuttavia l'esercito per funzionare ha bisogno anche di molti professionisti, ognuno con la propria specialità, (in genere i civili non se ne rendono conto) oltre a ciò occorrono ufficiali, sottuficiali, istruttori, spionaggio, interpreti, cartografi, chirurghi, religiosi, armaioli, suonatori, veterinari, vivandieri, polizia militare, falegnami, fabbri, sarti ecc. Ora non è immaginabile che queste persone possano essere poveri contadini analfabeti, servi diseredati. Se qualcuno desidera esprimere impressioni personali lo faccia con la dovuta umiltà se ne è capace, diversamente se ne astenga. Ciao.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Dewill 

Sono d'accordo con te: quando si esprimono "opinioni personali" (e non si tratta di affermazioni suffragate da fonti riconosciute o attendibili) è doveroso precisarlo ... ma può succedere che le persone, a volte ... se ne dimentichino  

Ciao


----------

